

Ask HN: Who outsourced his successfull sideproject - NicoJuicy

Is there anyone who didn&#x27;t develop his project himselve, but instead let it develop by a third party?<p>How was the experience and what did you learn from it?
======
NicoJuicy
My experience just contains 1 thing: I had a ERP application installed at a
client and went to Odesk. The cheap workers overrated their hours and the more
expensive once were mostly fair about estimated hours (i already studied the
ERP application).

Regularely i work with the guy from India to do this in the ERP application
(for different clients), the only problem i have is the difference in hours...
They are 4 hours ahead and i have a full time job also.

